# Tacoma installation/mount



## PhatSupraTT (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm a noob looking at buying a Western Suburbanite plow and have a few questions. I have a 2000 Toyota Tacoma 4cyl Automatic. 

First of all, is this something I can easily install myself and save $400. Is there cutting/modifying involved or is it simply a matter of bolting on the mount to existing holes?

What about installing the plow itself. I know very little about hydraulics. Is there anything special there or is it simply hook up and go?

By the way, is there one standard Western mount which I could hook other western plows up to or is it Suburbanite specific?

I'm somewhat mechanically inclined but don't want to mess with it if it's a big headache.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Would be the best $400 you could spend...........................Jerre


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Jerre Heyer;398476 said:


> Would be the best $400 you could spend...........................Jerre


Words of wisdom...first time out, no experience with hydraulics, no lift, western's instructions, it would take you a week-end to assemble just the plow, not to mention the truck side.


----------



## Little Truck (Jun 23, 2007)

Well, crap. I cannot find a pic of a truckside western mount for mine either. I know I can make it and save..$


----------



## Mark in MD (Mar 18, 2007)

Spend the $400


----------



## MJay (Oct 16, 2005)

Or buy mine for less. Make an over?


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

MJay;428035 said:



> Or buy mine for less. Make an over?


what are u looking to get for it? i assume it will fit a 99 tocoma?


----------



## MJay (Oct 16, 2005)

Merc1100sc;430363 said:


> what are u looking to get for it? i assume it will fit a 99 tocoma?


yes it will, make reasonable offer. new $600.


----------



## xl1200c (Sep 18, 2007)

The mount above is not a Suburbanite mount. Here is the link for a pic and dirrections for the correct mount. http://www.westernplows.com/publibrary.asp?cat=421


----------

